# Ooooooer Mrs



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I have an African Grey who is 2 years old and a right chatter box. Unfortunately she swears thanks to some neighbours from hell we had when we lived in a flat who fight and scrap right outside. 

Anyway recently I have been receiving numberous marketing called (even though I am registered with the Telephone Prfereance Service) for a Mr Singh.

I didn't realise how often they were actually calling me until we were sat down to dinner last night Izzy was ringing away like our phone when she suddenly said. '**** off! Mr Singh does not live here!'

I hasten to add I don't actually tell the people on the phone where to go, Izzy just likes to stick it in very sentance. 

At the moment I an trying to change it into Shen! Off! (the name of our dog).


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Bless izzy sounds ace, i want onr but everybody putting me of saying if i work all day its not fare and that they are dirty and smelly.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

They are so amazing birds, truly amazing, I know of a few people that have them, so jealous but I have my flock already and not enough space to add on,lol!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

When i got my African Grey when we went to se him he didnt really speak but that natural as we was strangers to him , the woman says i must admit be does say 2 sweary words well notty words...i said that fine as they can pick up things......anyways 2 days later he started saying things....i said to my OH 2 Notty words more like 122! words oh my gowd... i can not repeat them..and thing is he was was from yorkshire as he had that actcent plus a scottish acent too...so he said things in differnt lingos...
Yeah a few times i had to say sorry to people some people were great others couldnt get out quike enough...
Some things we could change but others we couldnt...


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> When i got my African Grey when we went to se him he didnt really speak but that natural as we was strangers to him , the woman says i must admit be does say 2 sweary words well notty words...i said that fine as they can pick up things......anyways 2 days later he started saying things....i said to my OH 2 Notty words more like 122! words oh my gowd... i can not repeat them..and thing is he was was from yorkshire as he had that actcent plus a scottish acent too...so he said things in differnt lingos...
> Yeah a few times i had to say sorry to people some people were great others couldnt get out quike enough...
> Some things we could change but others we couldnt...


Nippie says things like master blank and stuff like that! But in your case that should be video tape, sounds like a riot ,lol!:thumbsup::yikes:


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

lol bless him


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

We have a grey and is as bad as any naughty child :blink: you can guarantee they will pick up the words you dont want them to say :blink:

Hopefully he will forget his naughty words in time though dont bet on it , he may well store it in his memory for future use , you wont hear it for months then he may suddenly come out with it unexpectedly , probably when you have a visitor you dont want him to swear in front of


----------

